

iOS app to make retro “blinkenlights” dashboards - markchristian
http://blinkenlights.jazzychad.net

======
pseudon
Potentially very cool app, but it has no privacy policy (and it's a free app,
with no obvious means of funding). There's therefore no baseline from which to
judge how much to trust it with potentially sensitive tasks or machine
accesses.

~~~
jazzychad
[http://blinkenlights.jazzychad.net/privacy.html](http://blinkenlights.jazzychad.net/privacy.html)

There's no funding - it's a side-project. You'll have to trust me when I say
the app isn't tracking anything about the json data or passing it on to other
servers.. it only uses what data you provide using the json protocol to render
the UI in the app.

~~~
pseudon
Thanks very much for the quick and direct reply. Maybe you want to say in your
privacy policy just what you've said here.

------
pseudon
So many possibilities. Perhaps a future version will have a URL as an optional
key to get more info on a status. Links could be embedded to external web
sites or for schemes deep-linking to other apps.

